# Pitbull Mix grabbing neck during play



## markjdube (Apr 23, 2013)

I am new here and did read some other posts on play fighting, but was hoping for some more specific advice with my situation.

So about a week ago I adopted Kona, a 2 year old retriever/pitbull/pointer mix. He was a rescue dog and I don't really know anything about his history. He is real sweet, obedient, calm, friendly (but not overly friendly). The foster mom who had him had already started doing some training with him and I definitely think he could excel in obedience, rally, and maybe even agility if I put in the work. He isn't real playful with other dogs, but is friendly and will approach and is fine with being approached. I have never seen any questionable aggressive behavior. If anything, he just losses interest. He mostly loves to play fetch and tug-of-war.

I have a good friend who has a 1 year old doberman/rottweiler mix Eddie, also a shelter fine. She is super sweet, very friendly, very playful, and because she is a puppy she is a little bit of an instigator. When they are in the house, in the car, walking around, they are completely fine. Even when I throw his ball, he'll go get it, and she'll wait to pounce on him while he runs back. She'll grab his collar or neck scruff and run along with him, jump on top of him. The most he'll do is drop the ball and kind of bite in her direction, but she jumps away and he keeps coming. Ad she keeps doing it. Even after he drops the ball she'll mess with him but he just ignores her. Seems completely fine. And if she gets the ball he is fine with it and isn't defensive of it.

The problem is when there is no ball or toy. She bites at his neck and wants to play, and he'll eventually chase her down and bite onto her neck underneath and won't let go. Even when she yelps sometimes, he might let go for second but goes right back into it. And the play is definitely not balanced. One problem, like I mentioned, is she is an instigator and will come at him even when I pull him off of her. She just doesn't seem to get the hint that he might not like the way she is playing. She definitely keeps it going. We think she didn't get to socialize and play much as a real young pup which is why she does it so much now and doesn't know the hints. She doesn't overplay with other dogs though, she seems to go tot he level the other dog will take it to. I've only had him for a little over a week now, so I am not sure if he is still unsure of everything, trying to show off for me. He has been passed around and might not be very confident, which is why I am trying to work on the obedience training. I do give her attention as well because I watched her alot before I got him. Basically, I want to know if this is something I can work in with him, or if he is just always going to be like this with overly playful dogs. To me, honestly, it doesn't really seem like play on his part, but then again I don't know him very well yet.

Any advice or experience with similar issues would be real helpful. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would keep them separated Til you can read your dog better. That's just me I'm over cautious. But you could also get a chuckit ball and try to encourage your dog to play with the ball in their mouth so they can't get too playful. But then they could fight over the ball...

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmm I'm not sure about this one either but the fact that the dog doesn't let go when the other dog is yelping might be a little alarming. I wouldn't let them play from now on. He may just be too rough or could be showing early signs of dog aggression.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Mark good question. "Going for the neck" is just a genetic trait and characteristic of the breed (and a dog in general). Not only APBT/Bully mix's do this but many other breeds as well. The question when playing is (and I'm referring to dogs that know each other/playmates), how hard is the force of the bite? What are the intentions? During play when things escalate you can usually tell if things are getting out of hand. Sometimes however you will have ZERO warning and chit can hit the fan quick. Possibly look into a break stick just as a precaution. Bite inhibition is something learned very early on by play with silblings and the dam/sire. Puppy bites too hard, sibling yelps and walks away, no more playing. The negative association then sinks in.

My 6 month old 35lb female RazorsEdge American Bully is very docile and her temperament is just like her mothers...very aloof and curious and loving. But when she starts playing a tad rough with her friends (a 2 year 95lb Bully Mix and a 1 year old Golden Retriever therapy dog in my practice) I warm her once, then stop play if she doesn't correct/settle down. 99% of the time though, her bite to the neck and ankles are playful bites and I can most definitely see that she learned bite inhibition with her siblings and parents (Fortunately I got her at 11 weeks and she was inseparable/with mom and dad and siblings 24/7. She was socialized well/ideally.) With your situation though, you got Kona at 2 years old so you don't really know her history. I would just chaperone play very seriously. Step in at the first time of roughness and correct her. up:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am with Rabbit the problem is the dog not stopping when the other puppy thinks it too rough, where the bites are doesn't matter neck or what not IMO its missing the queues form the other dog. You don't want the hurt dog to start to play rough or the other dog not taking the signs. That's where you need to step in, if they are not able to control play themselves. My dog has only a few I allow him to play off leash with, but I am still on top of what he looks like and how he is playing the entire time.


----------

